# What SIZE???



## iwantavizslarightnow (Dec 3, 2021)

I've been wondering what size a vizsla pup and adult vizsla should have. I'm totally new to the breed but really am wanting one.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Somewhere between 35-65lb typically. Males tend to be larger than females.


----------



## iwantavizslarightnow (Dec 3, 2021)

Oh whoops! I forgot to put in that I was looking for a harness size, not the dog size. But thanks anyways!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Ah, only way to know that is to measure them.


----------



## iwantavizslarightnow (Dec 3, 2021)

What is the average vizsla puppy chest and neck size?


----------



## iwantavizslarightnow (Dec 3, 2021)

I just want an estimate. Thanks!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

For a puppy harness, it's difficult. They grow so fast that it is very doubtful that you'll have them in the same harness for more than a few weeks. I want to say Finn started with a 13" or so harness and was quickly in a 17" and then a 22". Don't spend a lot of $$$$ for a puppy harness, they're just not going to be in use for very long. I would buy a few from Petco for Finn, and find which one fit the "most correct", and return the others.
For an adult Vizsla you're probably looking at a Med/large harness from most manufacturers. Finn's current harness has a chest measurement set at 28-3/4". His chest is probably a good 2" bigger at the biggest point, but the harness has to fit behind that point to stay on. He's been wearing this harness since he was about 8 months old. His is a Cabela's model, and it is a size large. It barely stayed on him when he was 8 months old at the minimum it could be set to, but by 12-14 months old it was sized just right.
One problem with harnesses is that there is no "standard" measurement. They all kind of have a slightly different measurement points.

Neck size adjustment will be determined on the fit of the chest. I remember that the puppy harnesses didn't have adjustable necks, but Finn's adult harness has an adjustable neck.
Having an adjustable neck and chest, allows me to locate the breast plate and shoulder pads in the correct location.
I know this wasn't a simple answer that will allow you to pre-order some harnesses off of Amazon, or Etsy.
All I can say it to get the models with the widest strapping you can, or those that are padded. The models made from cheap 1/2" binding material, straight stitched to 1/4" wide, including seam allowance, will allow to much localized pressure to be applied.


----------



## iwantavizslarightnow (Dec 3, 2021)

Thank you so much! That is very helpful!


----------

